# music wire



## Sangon

Example sentence/context:
Handle: music wire

---------------------
Hi, 

Which kind of material  "music wire" is? I do not find any good technical translations for this, as "Alambre musical" does not sound as a real material.

Many thanks for your help.
Sangon


----------



## Alundra

Se me ocurre "hilo musical", pero eso se refiere a la instalación de música por toda la casa, ó en las habitaciones de hoteles, etc....

Espero que te ayude.
Alundra.


----------



## Sangon

Ya habia pensado en eso, pero "hilo musical", como tú bien dices, no se trata de un material...

Gracias de todas formas. A ver si a alguien se le ocurre algo...


----------



## Neilito

Need more context I think. Sounds strange to me.


----------



## cuchuflete

Gracias Neilito,

La falta de contexto y fondo, como casi siempre, resulta en lo que tenemos.

Cuchuflete

PD- These are here for a reason:



> Sample Sentence or Context/Oración completa o contexto:*
> 
> Other Comments/Comentarios adicionales:


----------



## lauranazario

Sangon said:
			
		

> Example sentence/context:
> Handle: music wire
> Which kind of material  "music wire" is? I do not find any good technical translations for this, as "Alambre musical" does not sound as a real material.


¿No es _music wire_ la *cuerda* de un instrumento? Puede que estén hablando del punto donde se amarra... 
No me gusta adivinar a ciegas. Por favor, Sangon... escribe la oración completa.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Sangon

Lo siento pero es que no hay oración completa:

Se trata de un catálogo de piezas y están explicando los materiales de los componentes... El componente "handle" o sea tirador, está hecho de ese "Music wire", si no, ¡por supuesto que habría escrito la oración completa!

Siento no dar mas pistas, pero es así...

:-=) Saludos.

Sangon


----------



## cuchuflete

Still lacking useful background:  What kind of components?  What kind of catalogue?

The more you tell us, the easier it is to attempt a useful translation.

Try this:  music wire=stainless steel piano wire.


----------



## Sangon

Es un catálogo de piezas de aviones y aeroespacial. La pieza es un pasador (pin) hecho en CRES (Corrosion Ressistant Steel = Acero inoxidable) el cual tiene un "handle" de "music wire"...Tiene que ser un tipo de "alambre", pero es que "alambre musical" no lo he oido en mi vida...

Thanks.
Sangon


----------



## sibol

Me parece que el  equivalente en español (de España ) es el alambre de piano. Es un alambre muy corriente, se puede encontrar en cualquier ferretería.
La referencia musical se mantiene.


----------



## lauranazario

Sangon said:
			
		

> Es un catalogo de piezas de aviones y aeroespacial. La pieza es un pasador (pin) hecho en CRES (Corrosion Ressistant Steel = Acero inoxidable) el cual tiene un "handle" de "music wire" ...Tiene que ser un tipo de "alambre", pero es que "alambre musical" no lo he oido en mi vida...


Sangon... una vez más... for favor escríbenos la ORACION COMPLETA que aparece en el catálogo de piezas de aviones.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## sergio11

lauranazario said:
			
		

> ¿No es _music wire_ la *cuerda* de un instrumento? Puede que estén hablando del punto donde se amarra...
> No me gusta adivinar a ciegas. Por favor, Sangon... escribe la oración completa.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Pareciera que Laura está en la pista correcta. Vean este "copy-and-paste" de un Web site donde venden "music wire":



> *Music* *Wire*.. Also called piano wire, *music* *wire* is a 3" long, .004 inch dia (125Âµm) stainless steel..


----------

